
Move over Node.js: Deno is a fresh take on server-side JavaScript - velmu
https://react-etc.net/entry/move-over-node-js-deno-is-a-fresh-take-on-server-side-javascript
======
gardenfelder
[https://react-etc.net/entry/goodbye-node-js-deno-is-a-
fresh-...](https://react-etc.net/entry/goodbye-node-js-deno-is-a-fresh-take-
on-server-side-javascript)

